# Question about koi swordtail genetics



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I recently aquired several female bi-color koi swordtails (called "santa claus", I believe):









None of them are pregnant, and I don't currently have a male of that exact color type. I'm thinking of breeding them with my tri-color koi swordtail male (called "showa" I believe):









I could just try it and see what I get, but I thought I would ask if anyone knows enough about swordtail genetics to predict what the offspring should look like? My initial guess is they will be heterozygous tri-colors carying recessive bi-color genes, but I can't find any useful information to support that theory.


----------

